# Here or there...



## elise.marie (Jul 29, 2019)

So I have some questions about my marriage but it’s making me post here first to introduce myself... do I just start asking away here or on a different forum?


----------



## Tasorundo (Apr 1, 2012)

You can post it here, and the mods will move it to the appropriate place once you get approved, or whatever happens that allows you to post.


----------

